# Collie suit



## Taekel (Apr 4, 2010)

Photo1 
Photo2 
Photo3 

Apparently I'm making a border collie.
[I'm going to change the nose, and sew all the fur together.] 

But I'm not sure, should I shorten the muzzle a tad? She [yes, she] is supposed to be a puppy.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Apr 4, 2010)

I think it's cute [:


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 5, 2010)

*shrug* it's really up to you...

I think it's fine.. but with the limited pics its hard to tell.


----------



## Taekel (Apr 5, 2010)

New jaw&muzzle! 
'Nother pic.  
(Rofl @ my hand. >->''') 

I know I look like shit, its called not sleeping for 5 days. .__. 
I'm wired on energy drinks and lucky charms.


Anyways, I'm slowly improving my style.
[whatever style that is!]

This jaw is movable and much more "puppy-like."

Does anyone have any 'tips' for doing neck fur? I usually screwed it up with every try. >__<


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Apr 5, 2010)

Taekel said:


> New jaw&muzzle!
> 'Nother pic.
> (Rofl @ my hand. >->''')
> 
> ...



ahh, insomnia's a bitch.
and im also trying to figure out a good way to do neck fur.
and and i love how your suit is coming along so far! i cant wait to see it done! although i did like it a bit more the first time around, but tht could just be because you had more fur on it.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Apr 5, 2010)

Border Collies are awesome. :3


----------



## shark whisperer (Apr 7, 2010)

looks great, nice.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 7, 2010)

Looks good to me.
I dont think you should shorten the muzzle at all.

Awesome!


----------



## InuAkiko (Apr 11, 2010)

Looking good so far. As a giant sucker for border collies, I am super excited to see how this turns out.


----------



## Phoenixfaerie (Apr 11, 2010)

looks fine  love border collies hehe  i think im the only one here in nz well in the southisland at least


----------



## Clutch (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks Great.. If I ever tried to make my own... Well lets say, It wont even look half as good....


----------

